# Expandable vs rubber garden hoses



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Anyone have thoughts on expandable vs rubber garden hoses? Are the expandable good hoses and durable?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Never tried an expandable hose, but my Craftsman rubber hose is run over daily multiple times and runs like a champ. I've left the hose out of the reel because we use it daily for the kid's water toys, otherwise it's wrapped in the reel. The only downside is it's heavy.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Expandable hoses are garbage. Unless you need a a trickle of water for some flowers.

Wife loves it for the weight and to wad it up in a vase out of the way.

Worthless with anything high flow or sprinklers.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I have found them to restrict water volume versus a rubber hose.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think their ID is way smaller then the cheapest rubber garden hose.

I have never used one of the expandable garden hoses but have never really heard good things about them. They seem very delicate and are only good for light use.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I have both and I like them both. I use 50 ft expandable to run a rotating sprinkler in tandem with a rubber hose near the faucet. Also have another 100ft one in a ~2600 sq ft backyard that runs a 35-45 ft rated sprinkler head (hunter PGP) just fine as well. I was worried about pressure but my heads (diy hunters and rain birds on a base sled) are regulated anyways and they perform to specs so I have no qualms with the hoses.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Guessing expandable hoses should be discussed by brand. Betting most are the junk i found the one i got for Father's day to be but there could be a good one.
Ironically it was long enough ago i forget the brand name............


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

I have both, a 100 ft rubber craftsman and a 75 ft Zero G-Pro (green one, true 3/4 inch) expandable one. Gotta say I really do prefer the Zero G, nothing wrong with the craftman but man it is heavy. Have not really noticed a difference in flow between the two either, have not really measured it though.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HB5HPTP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

SpeedNess said:


> I have both, a 100 ft rubber craftsman and a 75 ft Zero G-Pro (green one, true 3/4 inch) expandable one. Gotta say I really do prefer the Zero G, nothing wrong with the craftman but man it is heavy. Have not really noticed a difference in flow between the two either, have not really measured it though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HB5HPTP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I wouldn't call the zero G stuff expandable. I like that you can stick 200' of it in a 5 gallon bucket after you drain it.

This is what I'd consider expandable
https://www.amazon.com/Expandable-Leakproof-Lightweight-Expanding-Gardening/dp/B07QM3T3LF
Those are all 100% garbage.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

I got a cheapish 50' expandable one for $25. It worked great, until it didn't. I would not recommend dragging them across concrete at all, I'm pretty sure that's why it started leaking. I think I got about 7 uses washing my car before it gave up the ghost.


----------



## SpeedNess (May 21, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> SpeedNess said:
> 
> 
> > I have both, a 100 ft rubber craftsman and a 75 ft Zero G-Pro (green one, true 3/4 inch) expandable one. Gotta say I really do prefer the Zero G, nothing wrong with the craftman but man it is heavy. Have not really noticed a difference in flow between the two either, have not really measured it though.
> ...


Fair point. I agree with you on the "real" expandable ones being crap. IMO the Zero G is a good compromise between lightness and function.


----------

